# some treasures of my collection



## krabbelspinne (Nov 3, 2010)

I decided to post some pics of my treasures....


----------



## Xenomorph (Nov 3, 2010)

Beautiful I like so dark centipedes

That is a Ethmostigmus right?


cheer Sandro


----------



## krabbelspinne (Nov 3, 2010)

Ethmostigmus rubripes platycephalus from Solomon Islands.


----------



## micheldied (Nov 4, 2010)

I only see one picture! ;P
Nice pede!


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Nov 4, 2010)

micheldied said:


> I only see one picture! ;P
> Nice pede!


Don't call the bad wether if you don't want to rain (And of course die for envy)

Cheers
Carles


----------



## krabbelspinne (Nov 4, 2010)

Scolopendra gracillima


----------



## krabbelspinne (Nov 4, 2010)

Scolopendra subcrustalis, just moulted


----------



## krabbelspinne (Nov 4, 2010)

Scolopendra hardwickei







Scolopendra gigantea


----------



## krabbelspinne (Nov 4, 2010)

Parotostigmus scabricauda







Otostigmus politus politus







Scolopocryptops melanostomus







Akymnopellis platei


----------



## micheldied (Nov 4, 2010)

Androctonus_bic said:


> Don't call the bad wether if you don't want to rain (And of course die for envy)
> 
> Cheers
> Carles


I am so ready to die of envy....

Great collection!!!! Too bad I can't name most of them.:wall:


----------



## krabbelspinne (Nov 4, 2010)

oh sorry - I edited my posts and wrote down the names...


----------



## micheldied (Nov 4, 2010)

Drools..... The Scolopendra gracillima is particlarly interesting.


----------



## krabbelspinne (Nov 4, 2010)

The Scolopendra gracillima is one of my favorite centipedes!


----------



## JanPhilip (Nov 4, 2010)

krabbelspinne said:


> The Scolopendra gracillima is one of my favorite centipedes!


One of my favorites, that i do not own, too! If you see some more for sale etc, be sure to send me a pm, I "need" to get some :drool:


----------



## Steven (Nov 4, 2010)

What's the size of that Scolopocryptops melanostomus ?
they can get quite large as i remember (for a non Scolopendrid)

interesting treasures.


----------



## krabbelspinne (Nov 4, 2010)

hi steven,

I think now it`s about 8cm...


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting these creatures that aren't often seen over here(and even more rarely offered).  The S. gracillima is very nice.  I remember seeing it on your web site some time ago.


----------



## krabbelspinne (Nov 10, 2010)

Otostigmus scaber 








Scolopendra cingulata 








Scolopendra morsitans (Mozambique)


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 10, 2010)

Christian, do you know from what locale that O. scaber is from?


----------



## krabbelspinne (Nov 10, 2010)

it`s from negros, phillipines...


----------



## ophiophagus (Nov 10, 2010)

That Otostigmus scaber  is amazing:clap:


----------



## Canth (Nov 10, 2010)

Very jealous  I love the coloration on that S. cingulata!


----------

